# Getting Rhinestone Designs from Silhouette software to funtime



## catcain (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi, I am a newbie with rhinestones. I have the Funtime software and a silhouette cutter. When I bought the silhouette, it came with software and some free rhinestone designs. I can't seem to get them imported from the Silhouette software into Funtime software. Maybe they aren't compatible? Any ideas?? Also, once you have saved a rhinestone template and save it is there anyway to go back and resize the design without distorting the whole size? Thanks!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

After You have created the design in funtime and exported it as a Eps file or ai, ready for cutting , and then want to cut it, 

you can go back and change colors and sizes of stone very easy, 

but if you go larger it will upsize your design as well, and the same with smaller, it will take the dimensions out, unless you adjust your spacing just right, 

Get to know your lasso tool, with this tool you can do many things very fast and easy.

If you need anymore help I would be glad to help.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

If you are still using RoboMaster with the Silhouette, then those GST/GSD designs can be imported into KNK Studio, but not into Funtime. If your Silhouette came with the new Silhouette Studio, you can't import them into anything! That's Graphtec for ya'! 

As far as resizing your templates, I have a method whereby you can resize the circles but then maintain the spacing as long as it doesn't end up with the circles overlapping. In other words, if you have a design made up of 10SS stones and you want to go down to 8SS stones, but not decrease the spacing, then this technique will work. Here's the thread on that:

Resizing and Respacing Rhinestone Templates

The videos and method were developed for KNK Studio, but I'm sure the same functions I used will work in Funtime using its corresponding resizing and outline/inline features.


----------



## amaral24 (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm also a newbie I have funtime and the silhouette I spent hours last night trying to do a basketball mom with the basketball in the middle of mom and got frustrated. I had tried to insert a jpeg but couldn't figure it out. My ? Is it easier to do basketball mom in parts? Also I wanted basketball word to have a small stone outline and the inside of letters to have a larger stone outline. So once I do this I can just click on cut project and it will work right?? Or am I missing a step before the cutter does it's job? I appreciate any help I can get I read the manuals and went on utube but still couldn't get it. I'm a visual learner and those manuals it came with didn't help


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Sandy, I have a question about my silhouette, I can create saying and use the designs that came with the program, but when I try to import other designs I am having a hard time. I tried even using my funtime and when I go to google and get an image and paste it in funtime I am not able to add the rhinestones. I get the message that the file or image is to small. I have watched the funtime video several times and I am doing everything that the video does and still no luck. I can cut the designs that are in the funtime software.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

If you paste an image into Funtime from the Internet, it's a raster image and must be vectorized first. So, see if you can locate some of the free vectorizing videos that are available and then get your image converted. Then you should be able to size it, as needed, and apply the rhinestone fill or outline. 

I assume the official Funtime forum has links to those videos OR you can join a Yahoo group called Funtime Software that's run by Melinda Stolarek who has made MANY free videos for owners of Funtime. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you I have inkscape I will try it, but I will definately check out the videos.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Ruby... 

This is awesome,, that you have your machine and software,, I know you have waited a very long time to get it,,,,
woohooooo

Ruby, who ever you purchased your Funtime software from , will get you going ,So get ahold of them, to get the help you need.

I cant wait to see the beautiful things that you make,,, This has been a long journey for you, and I am super excited for you.

Happy Thanksgiving,, 
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Sandy Jo, I have been watching videos and it checking the forum for help. I also joined the funtime forum and have been learning how the work things out with the program. I just don't know what to cut for a rhinestone template first. I ordered the sign vinyl to practice with.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Ruby MHarvey said:


> Thanks Sandy Jo, I have been watching videos and it checking the forum for help. I also joined the funtime forum and have been learning how the work things out with the program. I just don't know what to cut for a rhinestone template first. I ordered the sign vinyl to practice with.


Ruby getting that sign vinyl will be great so you dont waste any money while learning to cut 

Ruby have you made your first cut yet?

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

I have been cutting on cardstock I have made about three cuts and it did well. Had to play with the font size the size they have you doing on the video is to small. I enlarged the and it came out good. I just don't know what to cut, I think I might cut my son's name for his bedroom and my daughter's name for her room. How do you know what to cut? I cut a heart out my name and the sample that the video tell you to cut. I do want to cut out a paw to make a rhinestone template since our mascot is tiger, I also want to cut a cross to put on a denim shirt with some type of swirls. Any ideas on what to help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Ruby I cant wait to see pictures,


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Ruby MHarvey said:


> I have been cutting on cardstock I have made about three cuts and it did well. Had to play with the font size the size they have you doing on the video is to small. I enlarged the and it came out good. I just don't know what to cut, I think I might cut my son's name for his bedroom and my daughter's name for her room. How do you know what to cut? I cut a heart out my name and the sample that the video tell you to cut. I do want to cut out a paw to make a rhinestone template since our mascot is tiger, I also want to cut a cross to put on a denim shirt with some type of swirls. Any ideas on what to help would be greatly appreciated.


If you are going to apply vinyl to bedroom walls, make sure it's the wall vinyl and not regular sign vinyl. Oracal 631 is non-permanent and perfect for walls because it has a nice matte finish and can be removed by blow drying (to soften it) and then just peeling off. The vinyl sold by Silhouette on their site is also non-permanent. So, is Cricut's vinyl. But these are both more expensive per sq ft than buying Oracal 631 at other Internet sites. 

Sign vinyl is great for other applications but will rip the paint and plaster from your walls when removed!


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks I need all the help I can get. Is there some kind of idea book I am not creative at all most of my customer sit down with me and design their own design, but I need something to catch peoples attention. I have done the mascot name and the town name in stones, but don't really know what else to do. I am thinking about doing one for our church so the ladies can get.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Ruby,, what do you like, if you are thinking Christian Related.. 
That would be a great place to start,, 

Do some Crosses, and other Faith related, items, 

Wear them,, and watch them sell.

To start Create what you want to wear,, 

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, I want crosses first many poeple wear them and I really like them, so that will be a strting point. I will be looking today for some different ones online and then I am having to learn the different files as to vecotrizing and saving. I knew it was going to be a lot involved in learning this and it is almost over whelming. I know I will learn it though.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Learn one thing at a time, I also have many free Rhinestone videos online with this software to help anyone that needs it, If you need any help,, get ahold of me


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for all your help and support.


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

sjidohair said:


> Wear them,, and watch them sell.
> 
> To start Create what you want to wear,,
> 
> ...


 great suggestion!!


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

SandyMcC said:


> If you are still using RoboMaster with the Silhouette, then those GST/GSD designs can be imported into KNK Studio, but not into Funtime. If your Silhouette came with the new Silhouette Studio, you can't import them into anything! That's Graphtec for ya'!
> 
> As far as resizing your templates, I have a method whereby you can resize the circles but then maintain the spacing as long as it doesn't end up with the circles overlapping. In other words, if you have a design made up of 10SS stones and you want to go down to 8SS stones, but not decrease the spacing, then this technique will work. Here's the thread on that:
> 
> ...


Sandy, I've been reading your posts - I think I want what you offer..... is it the KNK? And does that come with the software to get started? I PM'd you - let's talk about price and where I need to order.....


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't sell KNK's now... just provide the support, user manuals, videos, etc. But I will put you in touch with one of our dealers providing great support for those doing rhinestone applications.


----------

